# Einsteiger BMX Räder 2010 / 11



## DJ_BMX (24. Oktober 2010)

Moin.

Da der andere veraltet ist und ich langeweile habe mach ich mal eine Ãbersicht der Einsteiger RÃ¤der 2010 und 2011.

Ich hoffe mal dass dann weniger Threads wie "welches bmx" und bla bla erÃ¶ffnet wird.

!!!Unbedingt das Rot geschriebene am Ende des Thread lesen!!!!​Los gehts:

*Ab 300â¬*

Stereo - Speaker 2011
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=6461

+ Preis
+ Gewicht
+ Geo
- Farbe 

Verde - Cadet 2011 
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=6507

(FÃ¤hrt ein Freund.)

+ Gute Anfangs Basis
+ Geo
- Sattel fing nach paar Wochen an zu Wackeln 
- Sehr dÃ¼nne Kurbln

Stereo - Plug In 2011 Red
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=6458

+ Geo
+ Preis
+ Gewicht 
- WÃ¼rde mir jetzt nichts negatives auffallen 

Verde - Eon 2011
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=6502

+ Geo 
+ Farblich sehr schÃ¶n
- Sattel wird vermutlich auch hier wieder zu wackeln anfangen

*Ab 400â¬*
Stereo - Wire 2011
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=6457

+ / - Kein groÃer Unterschied zu den Stero's davor 

Verde - Prism 2011
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=6504

+ Geo 
+ Farblich sehr schÃ¶n
- Sattel wird vermutlich auch hier wieder zu wackeln anfangen

Fit - STR 2
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=4841

+ Preis / Leistung
- Gewicht etwas mehr
- Optisch ein paar Kleinigkeiten

United - Supreme SU 1
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=6396

+ Optisch
+ Preis / Leistung
+ Parts
- Gewicht

*Ab 500â¬*
KHE - Maceto LT 2010
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=5614

+ Preis / Leistung
+ Gewicht
+ Parts
- Plastik Pegs

Wethepeople - Trust 2011
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=6491

+ auf We the People ist verlass
+ Gewicht / Preis
+ Optik 
+ Abnehmbare Bremssockel

*Ab 600â¬*
United - Supreme SU 2 '10
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=6398

+ Parts
- Farbe 
- FÃ¼r den Preis etwas schwer gebaut

Subrosa - Malum Street '11
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=6472

+ Parts
- Man muss an Chrom gefallen haben
- FÃ¼r den Preis etwas schwer

Wethepeople - Zodiac 2011
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=6492

+ Parts
+ Optik
+ sehr zu empfehlen

*Ab 700â¬*
Wethepeople - Volta 2010
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=5596

+ Parts
+ Optik
+ sehr zu empfehlen

Wethepeople - Volta 2011 
http://www.bikestation-bs.de/product_info.php?cPath=22_59_133&products_id=6494

+ Parts
+ Optik
+ sehr zu empfehlen

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _​MERKE! 
Es lÃ¤sst sich nicht bestimmen welches Rad gut ist. Es kann immer etwas brechen und reiÃen. Ich Ã¼bernehme keine Garantie oder sonstige KostenanfÃ¤lle. 

_ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _​


----------



## mainfluffy (25. Oktober 2010)

DJ_BMX schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _ _​MERKE!
> Es lässt sich nicht bestimmen welches Rad gut ist. Es kann immer etwas brechen und reißen. Ich übernehme keine Garantie oder sonstige Kostenanfälle.
> ...



höhö.
fehlen sicherlich hier und da ein paar Räder, aber ist schon mal ein sehr guter anfang für neulinge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DJ_BMX (25. Oktober 2010)

Ja das ist mir klar.
Aber ich kann ihn nicht mehr editieren. :/


----------



## RISE (25. Oktober 2010)

Editieren sollte eigentlich noch gehen. Naja, hoffen wir mal, dass du recht behältst und weniger lästige Themen begonnen werden zu dem Thema. 
Es wäre wünschenswert, aber die meisten haben da ja den Tunnelblick: anmelden -> nicht gucken, nicht lesen, nicht denken -> Thema aufmachen


----------



## DJ_BMX (28. Oktober 2010)

#nach oben bring

Ich poste dann hier einfach die räder mit den Preisen und Rise ändert sie dann oben, er müsste das ja eig. können.


----------



## mainfluffy (29. Oktober 2010)

DJ_BMX schrieb:


> #nach oben bring
> 
> Ich poste dann hier einfach die räder mit den Preisen und Rise ändert sie dann oben, er müsste das ja eig. können.



und wenn er nicht will`?


----------



## DJ_BMX (29. Oktober 2010)

Dann werden mehr so Anfänger Threads erstellt. ;D

Edit. Vll. zur Übersichtlichkeit alle Kommentare löschen. ;D 

Weitere Radl folgen.


----------



## vollepullebmx (1. November 2010)

*Eastern Bikes 2011*

*Ab 300 Euro*





*Nightwasp 359,95 Euro*
http://www.bmxer.de/shop/d_ebnightwasp11sw_Eastern_Bikes_BMX_Komplettrad_2011_Nightwasp__schwarz_.htm





*Ramrodder 379,95 Euro*
http://www.bmxer.de/shop/d_ebramrodder11sw_Eastern_Bikes_BMX_Komplettrad_Ramrodder_2011__schwarz_.htm





*Traildigger 399,95 Euro*
http://www.bmxer.de/shop/d_ebtraildigger11sw_Eastern_Bikes_BMX_Komplettrad_Traildigger_2011__schwarz_.htm

*Ab 400 Euro*





Nightprowler 429,95 Euro
http://www.bmxer.de/shop/d_ebnightprowler11pp_Eastern_Bikes_BMX_Komplettrad_Nightprowler_2011__purple_.htm





Shovelhead 479,95 Euro
http://www.bmxer.de/shop/d_ebshovelhead11grn_Eastern_Bikes_BMX_Komplettrad_Shovelhead_2011__grun_.htm





Growler 499,95 Euro
http://www.bmxer.de/shop/d_ebgrowler11gry_Eastern_Bikes_BMX_Komplettrad_Growler_2011__grau_.htm

*ab 500 Euro*





Wolfdog 529,95 Euro
http://www.bmxer.de/shop/d_ebwolfdog11rt_Eastern_Bikes_BMX_Komplettrad_Wolfdog_2011__rot_.htm





Mothra 549,95 Euro
http://www.bmxer.de/shop/d_ebmothra11swbl_Eastern_Bikes_BMX_Komplettrad_Mothra_2011__schwarz_blau_.htm


----------



## vollepullebmx (1. November 2010)

*Ab 600 Euro*





Axis 629,95 Euro
http://www.bmxer.de/shop/d_ebaxis11bl_Eastern_Bikes_BMX_Komplettrad_Axis_2011__blau_.htm[B





Reaper 669,95 Euro
http://www.bmxer.de/shop/d_ebreaper11gr_Eastern_Bikes_BMX_Komplettrad_Reaper_2011__grau_.htm





Boss 899,95 Euro
http://www.bmxer.de/shop/d_ebboss11_Eastern_Bikes_BMX_Komplettrad_Boss_2011.htm


----------



## Dirt_Jumper29 (1. November 2010)

Naja,aber um eine Auflistung geht es hier doch nicht. Es geht doch darum,dass hier die Vor-/Nachteile stehen,die für/gegen das Bike sprechen.


----------



## G&SDistribution (1. November 2010)

Dirt_Jumper29 schrieb:


> Naja,aber um eine Auflistung geht es hier doch nicht. Es geht doch darum,dass hier die Vor-/Nachteile stehen,die für/gegen das Bike sprechen.


 
das ist der Titel des Threads aber  man kann ja seine "Konstruktive" Meinung abgeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi.bear (11. November 2010)

Naja, ob das alles einem Einsteiger hilft?
Ich komme ja eigentlich aus der MTB Freeride bzw. Downhill - Ecke, wollte mich aber mal über BMX schlau machen.
Woher soll nun ein Anfänger wissen, für welchen Einsatz welches Rad taugt?
Oder kann man beim BMX mit jedem Rad alles machen (Also Park/Street, Vert, Flatland)???
Bitte nicht böse sein...


----------



## RISE (11. November 2010)

Die meisten Kompletträder sind für den Allroundbetrieb gebaut, nur für Flatland gibts spezielle Räder. Zwischen den einzelnen Diszipilinen unterscheiden sich die Rahmengeometrien nun auch nicht so sehr, dass man den speziellen Einsatzbereich vermerken müsste.


----------



## yogi.bear (12. November 2010)

RISE schrieb:


> Die meisten Kompletträder sind für den Allroundbetrieb gebaut, nur für Flatland gibts spezielle Räder. Zwischen den einzelnen Diszipilinen unterscheiden sich die Rahmengeometrien nun auch nicht so sehr, dass man den speziellen Einsatzbereich vermerken müsste.



Ok. Vielen Dank. Das ist schonmal eine sehr wichtige Information.


----------



## DJ_BMX (13. Dezember 2010)

#nach oben bring

Alle Kommentare bitte löschen.

Demnächst folgen bei den bmx-online Läden neue Komplettbikes.
Dann folgt ein Update.


----------



## reifenfresser (21. Dezember 2010)

Hallo! Ich finde sie Stereo Bikes klingen extrem gut.... ABER: das steht, die sind großfteils aus Hi-Ten Stahl gefertigt, der ja bekanntlich schlechter als CroMo ist. Ist das sehr schlimm? wie weit werd ich denn mit nem Stereo BMX kommen?

Will halt keinen scheiß kaufen, der dann direkt kaputt geht.

mfg


----------



## Dirt_Jumper29 (21. Dezember 2010)

Guck mal da: http://www.bikestation-bs.de/index.php?cPath=22_59_133&sort=2a&filter_id=250

Das Wire wäre das BMX,wo man noch alles aus CroMo bekommt .
Die Bikes,die preislich darunter liegen haben einzelne Parts aus HiTen, bzw nur die Maintubes aus CroMo,aber was nützt dir das,wenn zb das Oberrohr aus CroMo ist,dann aber die Kettenstrebe wegbricht ;D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reifenfresser (22. Dezember 2010)

Das Wire hat auch nur die Maintubes aus cromo, rest Hi-Ten. Ich hoffe, ich krieg irgendwo ein gebrauchtes Trust her, das wurde mir mehrfach von Freunden empfohlen. Die haben gesagt, Stereo Bikes sind nicht so toll, und das Parts auch nichts taugen.

Ich glaube mit einem WTP Trust fahr ich am sichersten.


----------



## vollepullebmx (22. Dezember 2010)

reifenfresser schrieb:


> Das Wire hat auch nur die Maintubes aus cromo, rest Hi-Ten. Ich hoffe, ich krieg irgendwo ein gebrauchtes Trust her, das wurde mir mehrfach von Freunden empfohlen. Die haben gesagt, Stereo Bikes sind nicht so toll, und das Parts auch nichts taugen.
> 
> Ich glaube mit einem WTP Trust fahr ich am sichersten.



Eastern Bikes Mothra 100% CroMo alles dran am Bike kostet nur 549Euro

Wolfdog ist auch ganz gut wenn Du keinen Low Frame haben möchtest 529 Euro


----------



## reifenfresser (22. Dezember 2010)

Dann lieber für 10 mehr nen neues trust!


----------



## hey_arnold (30. Dezember 2010)

schöne idee mit der auflistung. gerade mit den bildern, erleichtert
stark das hin und her um mal zu schaun was das für ein bike ist


----------



## Bikergeorg (19. Januar 2011)

hey, toller Thread hier, bin grad auch auf der suche nach meinem ersten eigenen BMX, da ich leider ein blutiger Anfänger bin. Hab mir auf BMX-Fahrrad schon einige gute Tipps geholt, allerdings habe ich keine Ahnung, wleches Bike für nen Anfänger gut ist. Ich hab mir Anzeigen oben alle durchgearbeitet, aber weiß immer noch nicht, ob es da jetzt unterschiede zwischen Profi- und Amateurbikes gibt... Könnt ihr mir da vielleicht was empfehlen?


----------



## RISE (19. Januar 2011)

Der Unterschied zwischen "Profi"- AmateurrÃ¤dern ist der, dass die professionellen mit hochwertigeren Teilen ausgestattet sind. Profis selbst fahren eigentlich nie KomplettrÃ¤der sondern stellen sich die RÃ¤der zusammen. Das ist aber bei vielen Amateuren auch so, weswegen man eigentlich nicht zwischen Profi- und Amateurrad entscheidet. 
Bei den KomplettrÃ¤dern ist das Ã¤hnlich: die gÃ¼nstigen sidn mit Anbauteilen der Hausmarke bestimmt, bei Wethepeople ist das z.B. Salt. Das mÃ¼ssen keine schlechten Teile sein, oftmals sind sie nur etwas schwerer oder nicht so aufwendig konstruiert wie Aftermarket Parts, also die eigentlichen einzelnen Komponenten. Teurere KomplettrÃ¤der verwenden dann auch schon Aftermarket Parts, das Wethepeople Envy z.B. ist mit 999â¬ recht teuer, hat aber eigentlich nur Wethepeople und Eclat Teile und ein paar von Salt (Steuersatz, Mid BB Lager - kann man eigentlich beides vernachlÃ¤ssigen).
Durch gehobenere AnsprÃ¼che der Kunden sind die KomplettrÃ¤der alle etwas teurer geworden, wenn man also im Jahr 2011 ein wirklich wertiges Rad haben mÃ¶chte, dass alles hat, was ein BMX haben sollte und man es lange benutzen mÃ¶chte ohne gleich nochmal die HÃ¤lfte des Kaufpreises in andere Teile zu stecken, wird man in etwa 500â¬ einplanen mÃ¼ssen. Wie immer gibt es Ausnahmen und es lohnt, sich mit der Szene und Technik, d.h. den RÃ¤dern und Herstellern vertraut zu machen, sich Know how anzueignen, weil man dann auch den Gebrauchtmarkt besser Ã¼berblickt und durch den schnellen Preisverfall der Teile auch oft SchnÃ¤ppchen machen kann.


----------



## DJ_BMX (19. Januar 2011)

Oh schei*e die bs link gehen nicht mehr. D:


----------



## mistgabel (20. Juni 2011)

Hey,
 geht das hier noch weiter oder gibt es einen neuen Thread?


----------



## Giantstar (11. Oktober 2012)

Das ist ja eine super Linksammlung. So muss ich mich nicht so lange suchen und komme jetzt vielleicht schneller ans Ziel, aber die Auswahl ist trotzdem noch immer sehr riesig. Auf was würdet ihr bei einem Bike so achten. Vielleicht gibt es da etwas das mir noch nicht so bewusst war.


----------



## Absolum (20. November 2012)

ich suche ein BMX zu weihnachten für meinen Sohn. Beim durchstöbern von Foren etc. gibt es anscheinend kein gutes Einsteiger BMX für unter 400 euro. Nach langem Suchen hab ich das hier gefunden, welches einen soliden Eindruck macht und alles hat was mein Sohn will ( rotor, 3 teilige Kurbel, kleine Ritzel). Ist dies denn geeignet?
http://www.pentagonsports.de/20-pir...hwarz-360-grad-rotor-pegs/fahrrad/bmx/a-1442/

Ich finde den Preis fair, denn ich möchte keine 400 euro ausgeben um zu sehen, dass mein Sohn im Sommer schon die Lust verlohren hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cauw (21. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
stehe vor dem gleichen Problem wie Absolum.
Hat einer Erfahrungen mit Felt und GT, die bekommt man auch zwischen 200-300.


----------



## RISE (21. November 2012)

Ein gebrauchtes Rad kommt bei euch beiden nicht in Frage? 
GT und Felt gibts durchaus fÃ¼r den Preis, allerdings ist es eben tatsÃ¤chlich so, dass die eben auch wirklich nur so fÃ¼rs Rantasten gut sind. Wenn eure Kinder das mal ausprobieren wollen, reicht das auf jeden Fall. Aber wie schon im anderen Thema gesagt: finden sie daran gefallen, habt ihr innerhalb kÃ¼rzester Zeit locker nochmal das gleiche Geld reingesteckt.
Es tut mir leid, immer zu sagen, dass ein halbwegs brauchbares Rad eben ab 400â¬ aufwÃ¤rts kostet. Das ist auch fÃ¼r mich viel Geld, aber gÃ¤be es eben fÃ¼r 200â¬ ein total gutes Rad, dann hÃ¤tten wir das hier wahrscheinlich schon lÃ¤ngst besprochen. 
Die beste Option bei wenig Geld ist immer ein gebrauchtes Rad, aber da werden die Junioren sicherlich quÃ¤ngeln.


----------



## cauw (22. November 2012)

Hallo Rise,

gebraucht ist auch eine Option. 
Habe bis jetzt noch nichts gefunden, es fehlt auch das Wissen.


----------



## RISE (22. November 2012)

Sowohl hier im Bikemarkt als auch bei ebay gibts es oft gute gebrauchte Räder, die auch mal von den üblichen Marken abweichen. Wenn einfach das Wissen fehlt, kannst du die Räder hier auch in einem Thema verlinken und wir beraten dann.


----------



## cauw (27. November 2012)

Danke für dein Angebot was ich dann auch gleich mal in Anspruch nehmen möchte. 

Folgendes Rad ist in der Auswahl. UvP 300 , für 210 zuhaben.

Radio Fate

Frame: full 1020 hi-ten 

Fork: RADIO "Rookie" 1020 hi-ten fork, crmo steerer 

Bars: 1020 hi-ten 

Grips: SALT Team grips 

Stem: SALT "AM" front loading stem, 48mm reach 

Headset: FSA a-head set loose ball 

Gyro: yes 

Lever: Tektro alloy brake lever 

Brakes: Tektro alloy u-brake rear 

Cranks: RADIO 1pc crank (cr-mo steel) 170mm length 

BB: us bb loose ball 

Pedals: RADIO nylon/fi breglass pedals 

Chain: SALT "AM" chain, 410h type 

Sprocket: RADIO steel 33t sprocket 

Driver: 13T Odyssey freewheel 

Front hub: RADIO "Rookie" steel hub, lb 3/8"s, 36h 

Rear hub: RADIO "Rookie" steel hub, 14mm axle , 36h 

Front rim: SALT "S32" rim, straight single wall, 36h 

Rear rim: SALT "S32" rim, straight single wall, 36h 

Seat: RADIO "Century" combo seat 

Seat Clamp: RADIO slim alloy seat clamp 

Tires: Kenda "Kontakt" 2.25" front / Kontakt 1.95" rear 

Pegs: RADIO steel pegs (1 pair) 

Weight: 11.6 kg 


Was sagt die BMX-Gemeinde dazu? Bitte denkt dran es ist für eine Anfänger (11 Jahre)

Danke vorab und Gruß Cauw


----------



## cauw (27. November 2012)

oder ist das hier die 70 mehr auch Wert?

BMX Kink Bike Co. Launch silver shimmer 
Details:

Rahmen: 20,25" TT  100% 1020 HiTen Steel 
Gabel: KINK Volte Fork 4130 Chromoly Steerer
Lenker: Kink Midtown 7.75" Rise 
Griffe: Mission Helix Grip 
Headset: Mission Sealed Intergrated 
Gyro: vorhanden
Bremse: Alloy 990 U-Brake
Kurbel: 3pc Tubular Chromoly 170mm - 8 Spline
Lager: Sealed Mid 19mm 
Pedalen: Alloy Platform Pedal
Kette: KMC Z410
Speichen: KINK Decimal 25t
Nabe vorne: Mission Unsealed Alloy 3/8"Axle 36-Hole 
Nabe hinten: Mission Function Cassette Alloy Unsealed 9t 14mm 
Treiber: 1-Peice 9t Driver 
Felge vorne: Alienation PBR 
Felge hinten: Alienation PBR
Sattel: KINK Corona Seat
Sattelstange: Straight Steel w/Guts
Sattelklemme: Mission Aluminium Slim
Reifen vorne: Kenda Kontact 20x2.25"
Reifen hinten: Kenda Kontact 20x1.95" 
Pegs: 2 Stück


Gruß Cauw


----------



## RISE (27. November 2012)

Das Kink mag evtl. ein bisschen besser sein, wirklich taugen tun beide nichts.


----------



## cauw (27. November 2012)

Danke für die Bewertung!

Ok, dann jetzt was gebrauchtes: ein Eastern Traildigger für 220
angeblich 11kg plus einen Schwalbe Reifen.
Ausstattung keine Angaben.

oder GT El Centro für 220
Rahmen: Bauart: Hardtail - Material: CrMo Stahl
Gabel: GT BMX Freestyle Design
Kettenradgarnitur: CrMo-Achse
Bremsen vorne: Tektro FX-330 Brakes - Bremsentyp: U-Brake
Bremsen hinten: Tektro FX-330 Brakes - Bremsentyp: U-Brake
Bremshebel: Tektro 273A
Lenker: GT BMX Dirt/Street, CrMo
Vorbau: GT FS Design
Nabe vorne: GT 14mm Cr-Mo Achse
Nabe hinten: GT 3/8 Zoll, CrMo-Achse
Felgen: Alex DX-2418, 48-hole
Reifen: 26 x 2.10" Kenda Kiniption
Felgen: Bauart: Hohlkammer

Extras: 2 Paar GT Steel Axle-Pegs 

Danke Und Gruß cauw


----------

